# I want to build a vivarium



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi ya'll, i'm new here. I want to build a vivarium. I just bought a tank, 48x24x18 in. How many gallons is this? I want to do a false bottom with a waterfall and river or pond. What are some ideas for a background and what vines are good for coverage? I was thinking about the spray fome for the background and waterfall, Are there any downfall to this, if yes whats better? I just want to get plants to grow at first then get something to put in it, What are my options with a vivarium this size. Thanks for the help.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

> Hi ya'll, i'm new here. I want to build a vivarium. I just bought a tank, 48x24x18 in. How many gallons is this?


Can't be entirely sure, but maybe 80-90. I don't rememmber the formula, it's simple, but I'm not.



> I want to do a false bottom with a waterfall and river or pond.


OK, elaborate a bit.



> What are some ideas for a background and what vines are good for coverage?


What look you goin for? Too many. Small, big what?



> I was thinking about the spray fome for the background and waterfall, Are there any downfall to this, if yes whats better?


Yes, time, compaction/degradation. Crushed coral mortar will give a longer life, with a heaverier overall result. If incorporated with pumice/expanded clay will decrease the weight some. Wood with a lot of established (with time) epiphytes creates a decent natural background.
But for ease go with poly.



> I just want to get plants to grow at first then get something to put in it, What are my options with a vivarium this size. Thanks for the help.


Great idea! If you plan on frogs, seed you tank with springtails the first chance you get. 

I have a preference for those with patience. And I suspect you'll do well.

Do you want a colony or pair? Is color something you desire?


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

If you got the time, money and patience then go for the waterfall and river. I would suggest that for a first viv to skip all that as it can become overwhelming quick. Plus your first viv may turn out ok but you'll definitely have better ways and better ideas for the next. I recommend skipping the fancy stuff at least for now, but if you feel up to it then by all means.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

<I just bought a tank, 48x24x18 in. How many gallons is this?>
a neat little trick i learned in the aquarium hobby. to find gallons simply mutliply length, by width by height and divide by 231(this only works to convert into US gallons and only if you're using inches)
so your tank would be
48"x24"x18"=20,736/231= ~89.76623 US gallons so you can round that up to 90g


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

It's that 231, such a screwed up #. I'm sure I can't rememmber it for a future reference.

But then again I have all of you.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Google is your friend. Type "convert (l*h*w) in^3 to gallon" and you'll get the volume of the tank in gallons. 

I didn't know the conversion factor was 231, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

yep, all i do in geometery class when i get bored is take out my calculator and convert demensions to gallons and design new tanks/viv


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I included a drip wall with my first viv and I decided that I will probably never have a water feature again. It makes things so much more simple and I think everything looks cleaner and crisper without it. Not to mention theres no pump involved, less electricity, less noise....


----------

